# New Fiesta ST.



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

What do folk think of these? Never really been much of a Ford fan except some of the 70's & 80's cars but the new ST has got my attention & I recon it may be a cult classic in the future.Plus it is a real pocket rocket!
Don't know if I can justify getting one partly due to lack of space & the fact that I don't want to get rid of any of my present fleet but I may just have to find space.

Havn't had a test drive but I was taken briefly out in one on Monday.
I like the idea of the ST2 in Molten Orange with the Orange trim, then add the crrently Free styling pack (upgrade alloy colour, painted calipers & illuminated door sill trims) then add the sat-nav, rear camera, mudflaps,climate control, auto-headlights/rain sensors/auto dip mirror pack, dealer fit rear park sensors, wind deflectors.

:car:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

it is good, but not good enough to be a cult classic. 

I'm lost why some very ordinary Fords become valuable, but I highly doubt the Fiesta will be one. It jist doesn't have the profile or artificially inflated reputation. 

Personally I'd pay a few extra grand and get a demo/pre registered Astra VXR for not much more than £20k.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Classics are usually rarer. Plenty of ST's around. 

Rear camera on a fiesta? Cant be that bad at parking! (unless your married)


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

ardandy said:


> Classics are usually rarer. Plenty of ST's around.
> 
> Rear camera on a fiesta? Cant be that bad at parking! (unless your married)


I just like toys lol but tbh I probably wouldn't bother with that.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I rather like the look of the new latest Fiesta & the ST, it looks sportier than it ever previously did.

The Mrs has a 61 plate Zetec S, nice car!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I drove one but really couldn't live with the ride, tbh it came as a bit of a dissapointment after all of the press reviews, it's a good car but I couldn't justify the price, my idea spec was st1 in blue, you didn't need anything else. In the end I went for a Mini Cooper s.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

I've just bought one. 

ST-2 in spirit blue. Style Pack, Sat Nav, Climate Control and Deflation Detection.

Incredible car. I had a Renaultsport Megane 175DCi before hand and I never really gelled with it. 

Yes the ride is incredibly stiff sometimes, but so what? If you want comfort, a stiffly sprung sporty hot hatchback is not for you. It handles sublimely, there is so much grip available you just can't help but laugh. The engine sounds brilliant, perhaps due to the sound symposer pipe from the throttle body to the passenger footwell. It pulls like a train, although after about 5750rpm it starts to slow, the mountune pack will cure this I believe. 

The brakes are extremely keen, albeit thanks to a large servo I would imagine. 

Interior is good too, for the money, the level of equipment is a real boon, heated seats, with the half leather recaro's are top notch!

Honestly, I know my opinion is slightly biased, but I can't stop driving it. I've covered 1000 miles in a week and haven't stopped smiling from ear to ear. I don't personally care much for resale value, I'm only going to live once, and I don't intend on selling the car anytime soon! 

If your considering it, just get one!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Wife has a normal fiesta. I am pretty impressed with Ford these days. The interiors are very comfy and well designed although I don't think the plastic etc feels quite as good quality as anything German but still impressive. It is cheaper than the equivalent polo but it is better equipped if you ask me. 

If your into tuning, you can remove quite a few restrictions on the STs to make them much quicker. Or at least you could the mk6. They do look pretty sporty too. I've never looked properly at them but I'd hope the STs have sportier suspension as the wifes certainly isn't a sporty ride in terms of handling.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Ah just read the above comment - probably much better handling wise than the wife's car then as hers is far from stiff.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

edthedrummer said:


> I've just bought one.
> 
> ST-2 in spirit blue. Style Pack, Sat Nav, Climate Control and Deflation Detection.
> 
> ...


Ed, I'll probably get flamed for this but I could never gel with anything French. The Renault sports are supposed to be pretty good but I couldn't ever bring myself round to owning one.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

The problem I had wasn't that the chassis was crap, far from it. It was a brilliant handling car. It just wasn't built well. It creaked and rattled and anything electronic was a nightmare!! Which is a shame. I also felt that it was probably more suited to a track day.


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

I have the new zetec s (as can be seen) and its a great car. Ive had so many comments on the looks, the handling and the engine. 

I personally couldn't justify the extra expense long term to get an st but im happy with the ZS. My mate brought a new focus st in feb and after seeing the improvements ford have made on the fiestas (he owned a ZS, S1600 and a metal in the pre-facelift mk7 fiesta) he has now gone and ordered a new fiesta ST2. 

All the reviews are good from the media and owners are impressed with their choices, so i don't think you can go wrong. 

I know some people laugh at the idea of having parking senors on a fiesta but the shape of the car does mean they come in handy sometimes when reversing because it can be difficult to see. Even if they are very sensitive.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Tell me about it the rear window on my wife's makes everything look really close. Just telling her about this thread and she completely agrees that the shape makes it missleading.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It's never going to go up in value but the fact is, in years to come, it'll be known as one of the best mini hot hatches ever made. 

It's a stunningly good car and value for money that not very much can compete with.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I have one, love it, it's fast, great at cornering and makes a great noise, inside and out (turbo spool hissing) 

It can be a very economical car but I get around 37MPG from it because it's boring driving it slow.

Best car I've owned.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Good feedback, agree with the comment about bonding with a French car, I could never do that in a million years. Went into a dealer in Maidstone today as I was passing lol just to see what deal they could do, get the best quote when ordering. Problem is this would make me a 5 car fleet which requires space.
The spec is pretty good along with the options available. I like the rear park sensors as obviously they are helpfull but they give the rear a more expensive look imo.
Love the Recaro seats especially in orange como, really looks stunning
Oh what to do?

Only one minor quibble I have & that is with all Fiesta's is the cheap parcel shelf & nasty string lift cords!


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

Oooooo the parcel shelf :wall: 

Thats something that hasn't been sorted from the pre-facelift. There is a slight rattle when driving but its hard to locate, im in the process of trying sorting that out. So far ive made some nylon sleeves that have a wall thickness of 0.5mm to slip on to the pegs that the parcelshelf clips on to, just to stiffen the shelf up abit. They seemed to of helped a little but the rattle is still there, so i reckon ill try 1mm wall thickness or maybe even 1.5mm. I reckon its going to be a case of trying a number of things tbh. 

When driving you can see in the rear view mirror the parcel shelf bouncing ever so slightly. So once thats eliminated then it should be ok.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

I have some new lift cords in packs at home I bought as spares for my ZR & Rover 25 & they are far superior as are the shelves too!! So I guess I could use those cords.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

It's a fun car to drive the ST, we had one out on a test drive. Missus liked it a lot, only thing holding her back is the lack of a 5 door.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I thought the 5 door was coming ? As for the comment about the suspension is supposed to be hard then I disagree, it was firmer than my cupra and it bounced when hitting bumps.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> I thought the 5 door was coming ?


Was told it wasn't coming to the european market, that might change though.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

The Fiesta ST doesn't look right in 5 door form, the focus gets away with it just but it's a sporty hot hatch not a family wagon.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wouldn't kid yourself on. Almost every hot hatch is based on a family wagon which tells you one thing that the people who buy them may have a family or certainly think they need to have the room that a hatchback gives you a coupe or convertible doesn't. 

Ford not giving people the option of a 5 door ST are only driving away customers to manufacturers who do make rapid hatches with rear doors.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Test drove one yesterday. All I can say is Wow. I was ready to sign up whilst in drivers seat lol. Rapid little machine.
In reality just got to decide if I can justify another car, got 4 allready so one may have to go :wave: Then decide on the colour though I think that would be Molten Orange with the matching trim.
Either way if I have it I don't want it till 1st of March on the 14 plate, no where to put it presently & no need so I would have time to sort things out lol but I have to say now @'ve driven it I really like it!! Just fancy something different & quick off the mark.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

andystevens said:


> Test drove one yesterday. All I can say is Wow. I was ready to sign up whilst in drivers seat lol. Rapid little machine.
> In reality just got to decide if I can justify another car, got 4 allready so one may have to go :wave: Then decide on the colour though I think that would be Molten Orange with the matching trim.
> Either way if I have it I don't want it till 1st of March on the 14 plate, no where to put it presently & no need so I would have time to sort things out lol but I have to say now @'ve driven it I really like it!! Just fancy something different & quick off the mark.


Just do it :thumb:

Molten Orange is a good choice and looks it's best when the suns out so probably a good idea to wait until March anyway :thumb:


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> Just do it :thumb:
> 
> Molten Orange is a good choice and looks it's best when the suns out so probably a good idea to wait until March anyway :thumb:


Do you think Molten Orange may be an issue when selling on later or saught after because it stands out like the Green on the earlier Focus ST?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Molton orange looks great in the sun, but faded when not in the sun. Red is the way to go.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

andystevens said:


> Do you think Molten Orange may be an issue when selling on later or saught after because it stands out like the Green on the earlier Focus ST?


What green ST?


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> What green ST?


Or was it the RS?



SteveTDCi said:


> Molton orange looks great in the sun, but faded when not in the sun. Red is the way to go.


Oh Dear just as I had nearly made up my mind. I wondered that too but I really like the orange seats for the contrast & you can't have them on a red car.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

andystevens said:


> Do you think Molten Orange may be an issue when selling on later or saught after because it stands out like the Green on the earlier Focus ST?


No, I think MO could be the colour everyone will be after as every other ST will be red or blue or black. It's the perfect colour for a crazy hot hatch.



SteveTDCi said:


> Molton orange looks great in the sun, but faded when not in the sun. Red is the way to go.


It just looks red-ish normally, certainly not faded.



andystevens said:


> Or was it the RS?
> 
> Oh Dear just as I had nearly made up my mind. I wondered that too but I really like the orange seats for the contrast & you can't have them on a red car.


Have you seen a ST in orange yet though? It's a cracking colour.


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

Love the molten orange ST


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> No, I think MO could be the colour everyone will be after as every other ST will be red or blue or black. It's the perfect colour for a crazy hot hatch.
> 
> It just looks red-ish normally, certainly not faded.
> 
> Have you seen a ST in orange yet though? It's a cracking colour.


I saw 2 in orange initially but neither was clean but then I did see one in Gravesend all clean but no orange seats, me & the missus really liked it. I just thought that for the £725 you pay for the paint that you could use that for other options though in the great scheme of things that isn't a huge cost plus as soon as I initially saw the orange on the brochure I said I like that & the exterior colour is a huge part of the car you have to live with so it is important to make the right choice & one thing to remember is you buy a car for your choice & not that of the next buyer.

Just got a couple of things to consider re selling one of my cars 7 looking briefly at another but I think I will have the Molten Orange with matching trim & nearly all the options!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have been looking at the fiesta st, very tempted but can't afford a new one. Prob looking to get one at about one year old. I have been dreaming and looking how cheaply a good spec'd one can be had online. 

You say you'd like the rain sensor light sensor etc, which appeals to me as the renault has them (I know there not to everyone's taste) but can't see them in the official ford brochure online? Is it something coming soon? The online brokers do show options for this and cruise control etc


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Christian6984 said:


> I have been looking at the fiesta st, very tempted but can't afford a new one. Prob looking to get one at about one year old. I have been dreaming and looking how cheaply a good spec'd one can be had online.
> 
> You say you'd like the rain sensor light sensor etc, which appeals to me as the renault has them (I know there not to everyone's taste) but can't see them in the official ford brochure online? Is it something coming soon? The online brokers do show options for this and cruise control etc


I was offered rain sensing wipers and auto lights when I specced my ST but I declined.. And spent the money on cruise control


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Bradders said:


> I was offered rain sensing wipers and auto lights when I specced my ST but I declined.. And spent the money on cruise control


Just find it odd that options appearing online that aren't in the ford brochure


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Bradders said:


> I was offered rain sensing wipers and auto lights when I specced my ST but I declined.. And spent the money on cruise control


My wives C-Max has both these. She loves them, but I hate them.

I guess it means she doesn't have to worry about forgetting to switch her headlights on?? But I hate not having control over when the light turn on, so I deactivate it. Then the wife gets in the car and tuts because she has to reactivate it. Maybe I'm stubborn, but I think I can decide for myself when I need the headlights on!

As for auto wipers, again I know when the screen needs wiping thank you very much Mr Ford. I think operating all the controls is part of 'driving' a car. Rant over!!!


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

10/10 for the new ST! 

My best mate is a mechanic at ford and took me out in one at his work...which I thought was immense, then brought one home for a night which I had a good hour long HARD drive in it...I can honestly say it was faultless. 

I had a clio 182 TROPHY for three years which if people know cars they know what these are about. I have to say it was like the trophy in every way but miles better and quicker! 

Sound was great, actually better than my mates focus ST (new), looks are good for a warm hatch, performance great (even better tuned). 

My brother has now ordered one a few months back in the blue colour which should be with him by Xmas!!!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> My wives C-Max has both these. She loves them, but I hate them.
> 
> I guess it means she doesn't have to worry about forgetting to switch her headlights on?? But I hate not having control over when the light turn on, so I deactivate it. Then the wife gets in the car and tuts because she has to reactivate it. Maybe I'm stubborn, but I think I can decide for myself when I need the headlights on!
> 
> As for auto wipers, again I know when the screen needs wiping thank you very much Mr Ford. I think operating all the controls is part of 'driving' a car. Rant over!!!


Yes I will admit its a bit of a personal thing, the renault has a great auto wiper system. The timing is good and you can control the sensitivity with a twisty adjuster. My mums Citroen c3 has only one auto setting (no control over sensitivity) but never driven it so can't comment. Again the Golf has adjustment for the rain sensor but it's far to sensitive compared to the renault and that includes the lights aswell.

I could see that rain sensor isn't required on the ford tho, my last fiesta (x reg, 2000) you could set the intermittent between a few and 30 odd seconds by turning on intermittent, moving the switch back to off again and then back to intermittent and it stored the setting. The berlingo doesn't have this luxury only one intermittent and you can't adjust it :wall:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Id say go for the flagship colour , it will be the easiest to sell on . Look at the orange focus st , green focus rs etc .


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Fiesta ST wins Top Gear Magazine's Car of the Year and Hot Hatch of the Year...
http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/top-gear-magazine-awards-winners-2013-12-04?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=sharenowbar&utm_campaign=Share+now

Just Sayin'


----------



## Luke3 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm chuffed to bits with my ST, I previously had a clio 197, which was a brilliant car but the ST is easier to live with on the road.

Here's a picture of mine...


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

I've ordered one now about a Month ago in Molten Orange with the Molten Orange seats with following options :-
Orange Rear Centre Head Restraint.
EATC (climate Control).
Rain sensor wipers/Auto Lights/Auto Dip Mirror Pack.
Spare Wheel.
Sat Nav.
Convenience Pack ( Powerfolds/Keyless entry).
Cruise Control.
Style Pack (Free).

Will be having Grey inserts of bumpers coloured in Gloss Black.

Even after ordering this fabulous car I can't help thinking the ne MG3 at £9999 will be better value but no where near as much fun to drive lol.


----------



## Luke3 (Apr 27, 2012)

Sod the MG just think about your ST lol!

Looks like you've really spec'd it up, cruise/convenience pack/auto lights etc, weren't available when I got mine, all I wanted was it to be an ST2 and to have the style pack, that's all I ordered.

Although saying that I do kind of wish I could of had cruise control, but either way I'm not bothered now.

You going for mountune? When's the delivery date?


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Luke3 said:


> Sod the MG just think about your ST lol!
> 
> Looks like you've really spec'd it up, cruise/convenience pack/auto lights etc, weren't available when I got mine, all I wanted was it to be an ST2 and to have the style pack, that's all I ordered.
> 
> ...


Ordered it for 1st of March on a 14 plate. Not sure about Mountune TBH, it is quick enough as it is & not keen on spending money on things I can't see, would need to drive one of each at the same time then decide lol. Either way I would only have it 2 years so that may decide that the £600 isn't worth it.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I would say forget the mg , no doubt it maybe a good car but its no fiesta st is it !


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

andystevens said:


> I've ordered one now about a Month ago in Molten Orange with the Molten Orange seats with following options :-
> Orange Rear Centre Head Restraint.
> EATC (climate Control).
> Rain sensor wipers/Auto Lights/Auto Dip Mirror Pack.
> ...


Sounds like the options I would be going for, presume Sony sat nav? Colour wise very tempted by molten orange, but next choices are spirit blue then black. Think seat choice would be orange on the black or orange and grey with Blue.

Best price I can find online is Autoebid £16701


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Mine is slightly cheaper than that. I did get a price online with Orange Wheels but would only ever buy from a Human being in a showroom though even that is not allways possible!!

That quote above doesn't include the Molten Orange & I see it is the same as Orange Wheels by charging you the £275 for the Style Pack - currently it is free.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

andystevens said:


> Mine is slightly cheaper than that. I did get a price online with Orange Wheels but would only ever buy from a Human being in a showroom though even that is not allways possible!!
> 
> That quote above doesn't include the Molten Orange & I see it is the same as Orange Wheels by charging you the £275 for the Style Pack - currently it is free.


Telling me I can get one even cheaper... Very dangerous , I don't need an excuse . Haven't driven one yet and I know it's not that comparable but recently in the IOM had a 1.0 ecoboost fiesta hire car. Forgot how much better ford do handling than renault. Was so much sharper than the clio.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Just had a massive K&N filter put on mine. Makes boost whoosing and sneezing sound the turbo makes even louder. 

Epic little car, the chassis is a thing of beauty, it doesn't really go around corners, it dances around them. :thumb:

One downside, I've collected a epic amount of stone chips on the lower front bumper - looks a total mess.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Tdk be carefull with your warranty and that k&n manufacturers love an excuse not to pay up .


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Christian6984 said:


> Telling me I can get one even cheaper... Very dangerous , I don't need an excuse . Haven't driven one yet and I know it's not that comparable but recently in the IOM had a 1.0 ecoboost fiesta hire car. Forgot how much better ford do handling than renault. Was so much sharper than the clio.


Must admit I wouldn't consider any other Fiesta than the ST. There are so many standard models which just blend into oblivion with everything else.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

andystevens said:


> Must admit I wouldn't consider any other Fiesta than the ST. There are so many standard models which just blend into oblivion with everything else.


Now I'm 27 and my current insurance can't get much cheaper, I don't see any reason for going for the basic models either. But if insurance was an issue I would buy this car for its drive over its key rivals.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Christian6984 said:


> Now I'm 27 and my current insurance can't get much cheaper, I don't see any reason for going for the basic models either. But if insurance was an issue I would buy this car for its drive over its key rivals.


Insurance is baffleing as on the STOC forum there are several owners of new ST's under the age of 20. How they afford the car let along the insurance is beyond me.


----------



## Luke3 (Apr 27, 2012)

T.D.K said:


> Just had a massive K&N filter put on mine. Makes boost whoosing and sneezing sound the turbo makes even louder.
> 
> Epic little car, the chassis is a thing of beauty, it doesn't really go around corners, it dances around them. :thumb:
> 
> One downside, I've collected a epic amount of stone chips on the lower front bumper - looks a total mess.


What colour do you have?

I have frozen white and mine has only got one tiny stone chip.

I'm 24 and my insurance is a lovely £420 with my ST, I had a fiesta (basic model) as a courtesy and it drove brilliantly, fantastic car considering it was the most basic model.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Luke3 said:


> What colour do you have?
> 
> I have frozen white and mine has only got one tiny stone chip.
> 
> I'm 24 and my insurance is a lovely £420 with my ST, I had a fiesta (basic model) as a courtesy and it drove brilliantly, fantastic car considering it was the most basic model.


It's molten orange. No stone chips anywhere else but the bottom of the front bumper is littered with them. Looks terrible.

My insurance is quite cheap too on the ST, unbelievable really considering it's power.


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

andystevens said:


> Insurance is baffleing as on the STOC forum there are several owners of new ST's under the age of 20. How they afford the car let along the insurance is beyond me.


I'm 20 and had my ST for 5 weeks now. My insurance is just over £600 fully comp with 3 years no claims


----------



## Luke3 (Apr 27, 2012)

Be prepared for it to go up next year.

That's a shame with the stone chips, mines 5 months old and has a tiny one on my bonnet of all places.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

andystevens said:


> Insurance is baffleing as on the STOC forum there are several owners of new ST's under the age of 20. How they afford the car let along the insurance is beyond me.


I do live in the lowest risk area. Clio 1.2 turbo is £328. 27years old with only 2 yrs NCB in my own name. Was similar year before (hence prob not getting much cheaper, year before that was £750 so a fair jump)


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Christian6984 said:


> I have been looking at the fiesta st, very tempted but can't afford a new one. Prob looking to get one at about one year old. I have been dreaming and looking how cheaply a good spec'd one can be had online.
> 
> You say you'd like the rain sensor light sensor etc, which appeals to me as the renault has them (I know there not to everyone's taste) but can't see them in the official ford brochure online? Is it something coming soon? The online brokers do show options for this and cruise control etc


Just reading my post from a few months ago, thought about it long and hard. Wanted one, got a good price online to use against dealer... Had a test drive and needed one... Had some more of a think about the figures and went for it a week ago I paid the deposit.

ST-3 in Spirit Blue with optional centre headrest and spare wheel plus free style pack. ST-3 didn't exist when I wrote the above post and got all the toys I wanted for an amazing price. Can't wait!


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

Unbelievable looks and drive. The driving position sits you so far under the dash. It's an awesome ride. If I only had 20k laying around I'd already have mine. 

T


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> I drove one but really couldn't live with the ride, tbh it came as a bit of a dissapointment after all of the press reviews, it's a good car but I couldn't justify the price, my idea spec was st1 in blue, you didn't need anything else. In the end I went for a Mini Cooper s.


Mini Cooper S great choice in my book you made a right move :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

LeadFarmer said:


> My wives C-Max has both these. She loves them, but I hate them.
> 
> I guess it means she doesn't have to worry about forgetting to switch her headlights on?? But I hate not having control over when the light turn on, so I deactivate it. Then the wife gets in the car and tuts because she has to reactivate it. Maybe I'm stubborn, but I think I can decide for myself when I need the headlights on!
> 
> As for auto wipers, again I know when the screen needs wiping thank you very much Mr Ford. I think operating all the controls is part of 'driving' a car. Rant over!!!


Totally agree there fella what's with all this auto lights and rain sensing wipers,flick the relevant switches as and when you need them. Next they will be cars that will wipe our back sides for us :lol:


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Luke3 said:


> What colour do you have?
> 
> I have frozen white and mine has only got one tiny stone chip.
> 
> I'm 24 and my insurance is a lovely £420 with my ST, I had a fiesta (basic model) as a courtesy and it drove brilliantly, fantastic car considering it was the most basic model.


Here is mine..


I am 49 & was getting quotes around the £650 mark & that is with full no claims. Really can't work out the logics of insurance. Needless to say I just put it on my trade policy.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Insurance quote for me is £303 fully comp, 3 years NCB, 27 years old. But live in the lowest risk area.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Ordered a spirit blue st3 last week on lease. Looking forward to recieving it


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Very nice , not looked at the ST3 specs yet so what do you get standard over the ST2 ?


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

John74 said:


> Very nice , not looked at the ST3 specs yet so what do you get standard over the ST2 ?


hi mate, you just get most of the toys added as standard

parking sensors are still extra though


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I must say the new Fiesta ST is an appealing car, certainly more than I ever found the original one. Also I can imagine it has a spot on interior as my girlfriend had an 09 Fiesta and that was a nice place to be sat. 

Also heard it drives brilliantly. The only thing for me is that the styling is a bit too tame. I guess that works in terms of it being a day to day car for many, people less likely to spot it and I guess a degree of sleeper credentials. Just for me it doesn't look as special as I'm sure it is to drive.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

@ Andy, that lower spoiler suits the car nicely.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The ST may handle well but generally speaking it's not very refined and quality is not as good as it's rivals, to some people it would put them off buying one. A friend of a friend had one and got shot of it as quality issues and refinement became a problem after 18 months of owner ship.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Refinement was fine in the one I tried, I loved everything about it except the suspension, it was just a bit too firm for me, it didn't feel massively fast either but it was a true fast ford. Have they been out 18 months ? I thought they were only just out when I got my mini in August last year ?


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

ive yet to see a bad review of the MK7 Fiesta ST, the only thing they say is the ride is a bit harsh but its the most fun you can have in a car for less than £20k (new price)

beats the new clio 200 sport and 208 gti which are it's main rivals, cheaper too


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> The ST may handle well but generally speaking it's not very refined and quality is not as good as it's rivals, to some people it would put them off buying one. A friend of a friend had one and got shot of it as quality issues and refinement became a problem after 18 months of owner ship.


When did you drive one?


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> The ST may handle well but generally speaking it's not very refined and quality is not as good as it's rivals, to some people it would put them off buying one. A friend of a friend had one and got shot of it as quality issues and refinement became a problem after 18 months of owner ship.


My other new car is my RR Evoque & to be fair I think the little Ford is good enough inside in comparison.

My only 2 gripes interior wise is the coin cubby box is a bit harsh to open & they have put the I-pod socket in a silly place so you have to remove it everytime you get out or it is on show. They should have put it in the console storage box.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Refinement was fine in the one I tried, I loved everything about it except the suspension, it was just a bit too firm for me, it didn't feel massively fast either but it was a true fast ford. Have they been out 18 months ? I thought they were only just out when I got my mini in August last year ?


Think they appeared late April early May last year IIRC.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

andystevens said:


> Think they appeared late April early May last year IIRC.


So 12 months


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bigup said:


> ive yet to see a bad review of the MK7 Fiesta ST, the only thing they say is the ride is a bit harsh but its the most fun you can have in a car for less than £20k (new price)
> 
> beats the new clio 200 sport and 208 gti which are it's main rivals, cheaper too
> 
> Peugeot 208 GTi vs Renault Clio 200 Vs Ford Fiesta ST - Top Gear - Series 20 - BBC - YouTube


It is cheaper than it's rivals yes but in the real world driving on our roads you can never throw around any car like what Richard Hammond did on the video with out the old bill pulling you over, but at the lights when there are on Red and there is a chance for that drag race, like on that video, the fiesta is lagging big time. Some people like the thrills of leaving other cars at the lights and only seeing dust and that's what satisfies them more. All IMO of course.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

possul said:


> When did you drive one?


I didn't drive one, it's only what I heard in conversation and when a person doesn't like the ST for the reasons explained after he has owned it you respect their reasons for it.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't diss the build quality and refinement without driving it myself. You spoke like it's you're own opinion when all it was is a regurgitation of someone else's opinion.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

johanr77 said:


> Personally I wouldn't diss the build quality and refinement without driving it myself. You spoke like it's you're own opinion when all it was is a regurgitation of someone else's opinion.


Opinions all the same, regurgitation or not and it's from some one who actually owned one.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

bigup said:


> beats the new clio 200 sport and 208 gti which are it's main rivals, cheaper too


Don't forget that is Top Gear where they wet their pants over any hot hatch with VW or Ford on the front!!

Somehow they had the Fiat 500 and DS3 against a Clio 200 and made the Clio out to be less able!

As you say though not read a bad thing about the new Fiesta ST but can't judge a car on a Top Gear review as they're so biased!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The press don't buy the car for you so shouldn't be the ones that pick it for you


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I didn't drive one, it's only what I heard in conversation and when a person doesn't like the ST for the reasons explained after he has owned it you respect their reasons for it.


The imaginary ST that wasn't out 18 months ago? Cool story bro.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> It is cheaper than it's rivals yes but in the real world driving on our roads you can never throw around any car like what Richard Hammond did on the video with out the old bill pulling you over, but at the lights when there are on Red and there is a chance for that drag race, like on that video, the fiesta is lagging big time. Some people like the thrills of leaving other cars at the lights and only seeing dust and that's what satisfies them more. All IMO of course.


Simples. Add a mountune upgrade 

Still works out cheaper than the other rivals and quicker and backed by ford warranty.


----------



## Alan16ac (Jul 28, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Totally agree there fella what's with all this auto lights and rain sensing wipers,flick the relevant switches as and when you need them. Next they will be cars that will wipe our back sides for us :lol:


To be fair on a long commute in rain where the intensity of the rain is constantly changing. Auto wipers are great. No need to constantly change the intermittent setting, and some cars intermittent is either too often or too long. I wouldn't want to go back to standard wipers on my daily.
As for auto lights, well they're good again, a lot of cars have them come on automatically when it rains which is good, because too many idiots think lights are only for when it's pitch black. They should be used in any kind of reduced visibility. They're not there just so you can see, they're there to make you seen too!

As for the fiesta ST, I'd love one, some of the reviews make it seem amazing. So far my favourite hot hatch has been the Mini Cooper S as it's so chuckable and fun to drive but the ST sounds like it may be better!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bigup said:


> Simples. Add a mountune upgrade
> 
> Still works out cheaper than the other rivals and quicker and backed by ford warranty.
> 
> Renault Clio RS 200 EDC v Ford Fiesta ST Mountune - /CHRIS HARRIS ON CARS - YouTube


So you can't up grade on a Clio too?


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> So you can't up grade on a Clio too?


Yep sure but adds to the cost.

My point was you can upgrade the st and it still cheaper than the clio at new price

The mountune stage 1 is £600 with ford warranty

Show me a clio upgrade that is backed by Renault warranty.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Fifth Gear "Tiny Little Fighters": 




I like the older Clio's but not sold on the new one and it's flappy paddle gearbox.

Then again I like my fast Ford's


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

John74 said:


> I like the older Clio's but not sold on the new one and it's flappy paddle gearbox.


I think that's what has perturbed quite a few RenaultSport fans as the new Clio 200T has become less about being a rowdy hot hatch and more of a refined all rounder.

I guess it's a strategy by Renault though. Make the RS Megane the 'ultimate' hot hatch in the range, make the RS Clio the more rounded car with four door practicality but fast and capable then make the RS Twingo (whatever they come up with next) the more lairy little hot hatch to take over from where the 172/182 left off.

On a Ford note though, I would love to see the new Ka made into an ST or SportKa model. Bigger arches and a 120bhp+ version of the 1.0 Ecoboost engine would be awesome! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I believe the Clio will get better in time, the original Clio RS wasn't well received, then the 197 came along and things gradually got better, the same with the Megane. Give it a year and it will improve.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

The MKI Clio 172 was a bit of an unknown really, almost a cult classic in the way it's received now. Even the MKII Clio 172 wasn't that common and it wasn't until the 182 and then finally the 182 Trophy that people really took notice of the RS Clio (4/5 years after the MKI). 

Ironically the build quality was a big improvement on the Clio 197 but it fell a bit flat in terms of performance until they tweaked a few things for the Clio 200 (2.0 n/a) and it was back on form. 

As you say I suspect the new 200 will get better as they'll tweak it with Cup versions or lightweight version. Also I can't imagine it'd be hard to get another 10-20bhp and still keep it warranty friendly so they may do a faster model. 

At the moment though I think RenaultSport are more intent on getting the Megane round the Nurbergring in sub 8 minutes to beat Seat!


----------



## Alan16ac (Jul 28, 2011)

Alex_225 said:


> The MKI Clio 172 was a bit of an unknown really, almost a cult classic in the way it's received now. Even the MKII Clio 172 wasn't that common and it wasn't until the 182 and then finally the 182 Trophy that people really took notice of the RS Clio (4/5 years after the MKI).
> 
> Ironically the build quality was a big improvement on the Clio 197 but it fell a bit flat in terms of performance until they tweaked a few things for the Clio 200 (2.0 n/a) and it was back on form.
> 
> ...


The MK1 and 2 Clio 172/182/Cup etc all seem to have great reviews. Would definitely like to own one, one day.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

interesting read: http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/n...ial-ford-fiesta-st3-mountune-versus-vw-golf-r


----------

